

[video] Sliding Pi – a 2048 game calculates Pi like an ancient mathematician - ychw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFu80--1BFY

======
ychw
Some of my references:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi#Polygon_approximation_era](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi#Polygon_approximation_era),
[http://ceemrr.com/Geometry2/InscribedPolygons/InscribedPolyg...](http://ceemrr.com/Geometry2/InscribedPolygons/InscribedPolygons6.html)

Free game download: [http://bit.ly/1kFNy2X](http://bit.ly/1kFNy2X)

